# 12g long and Sat+ on sale!



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Satellite Plus fixture is not on sale. Just the regular Satellite.

Plus is $130.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

yep. jus got the email.. for 12g long  tempted!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh booo! My bad.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have that email the web site does not list it. 


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

btw, for the tank, add Standard Shipping: $13.99 ($5.99 ground shipping + $8.00 special handling)


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bought one ca people can use notaxcal. And it takes the tax off


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## noch (Mar 6, 2012)

how much was it originally?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

noch said:


> how much was it originally?


12 gallon longs usually sit around $80-100 + oversize shipping charge. Definitely recommend picking one up because they do sell out QUICK.


----------

